# Wattwürmer plümpern auf Fehmarn



## angelradler (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wir möchten in unserer Brandungswoche in Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn mal Wattwürmer selber plümpern.
Im Angelführer von Fehmarn steht nur Strukkamp, als die Stelle wo man plümpern könnte!
Hat für uns jemand einen Tip wo wir dies machen können?


----------



## Hurricaneangler (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern auf Fehmarn*

moin also ich würd nach Grossenbrode fahren oder im Binnensee in Heiligenhafen viel Spaß


----------



## Meeresangler32 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern auf Fehmarn*

meinst du den see am westmarkelsdorfer huk am leuchtturm`?


----------



## angelradler (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern auf Fehmarn*

Nein, ich meine Strukkamp, liegt linker Hand, wenn man über die Fehmarner-Sunddbrücke in Richtung Fehmarn fährt.


----------



## marschel (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern auf Fehmarn*

...kann mich nur anschliessen...

GROßENBRODE ist der Plümper Hotspot...

allerdings bleibt es ne Schweinearbeit - oder ich habe was falsch gemacht, laß es mir gerne nochmals zeigen :q


----------



## Meeresangler32 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern auf Fehmarn*



angelradler47 schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine Strukkamp, liegt linker Hand, wenn man über die Fehmarner-Sunddbrücke in Richtung Fehmarn fährt.


 
ah ok :q


----------

